# The Name of the Sage of SIx paths and Hagoromo Clan !



## The Faceless Man (Sep 10, 2013)

Hagoromo Ootsutsuki


*Spoiler*: __ 











*Manga Fact !*


The Hagoromo clan (羽衣一族, Hagoromo Ichizoku) is one of the earlier clans which existed during the war-torn era preceding the creation of the hidden villages. While not a great deal is known about them, they were one of the warring factions alongside the Uchiha clan to oppose the Senju clan in battle !


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Sep 10, 2013)

The bible of Naruto verse, huh?


----------



## tears (Sep 10, 2013)

Finally  

so Madara will tell the rest then


----------



## Azula (Sep 10, 2013)

wait what!? no uzumaki?



blasphemy!


----------



## Jad (Sep 10, 2013)

That's some real Adam and Eve type shit.


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 10, 2013)

So much for the SO6P= Uzumaki theories. 

Kaguya is also the name of Kimimaro's clan too.


----------



## oprisco (Sep 10, 2013)

Wait what the fuck? This logo and the name were already known in the manga?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 10, 2013)

tears said:


> Finally
> 
> so Madara will tell the rest then



I've been saying for months that Madara is the only one who knows the whole story.


----------



## Kenzo (Sep 10, 2013)

Hmm, still haven't seen what RS looks like.

Seemed like the perfect chapter for it too.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 10, 2013)

Abanikochan said:


> So much for the SO6P= Uzumaki theories.
> 
> Kaguya is also the name of Kimimaro's clan too.



Thats the name of his mother i already put the clan..... 



oprisco said:


> Wait what the fuck? This logo and the name were already known in the manga?



No only the ones who read the tablet , like madara 



KaaN10 said:


> Hmm, still haven't seen what RS looks like.
> 
> Seemed like the perfect chapter for it too.



No he will appear in Naruto's mind


----------



## vered (Sep 10, 2013)

Hagoromo is his first name though.
he had no clan of his own.
his family name is  
Ootsutsuki


----------



## zuul (Sep 10, 2013)

I haven't read the chapter yet...

But it looks interesting so Uzumaki may be descendant of the youngest son after all (along with Juugo's clan and Senju).


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 10, 2013)

vered said:


> Hagoromo is his first name though.
> he had no clan of his own.
> his family name is
> Ootsutsuki



Read the manga!!





zuul said:


> I haven't read the chapter yet...
> 
> But it looks interesting so Uzumaki may be descendant of the youngest son after all (along with Juugo's clan and Senju).



it may looks like the sage used his jutsu to make uchiha and senju and the uzumaki could be the real descendants of the Hagoromo clan the original clan


----------



## Purely Sadistic (Sep 10, 2013)

vered said:


> Hagoromo is his first name though.
> he had no clan of his own.
> his family name is
> Ootsutsuki


This. Ootsutsuki is Hagoromo and Kaguya's surname. Interestingly, who is the father though (as in, why are the surnames between mother and son the same)? Either Kaguya: spouted Hagoromo out of no where/created him; got wild and had a baby with a random; married her own relative; or, married someone from a not-so-reputable clan and decided to pass on her maiden name instead.  (Like with Kushina and Naruto?)


----------



## Abz (Sep 10, 2013)

CuteJuubi ain't gonna be happy about this


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 10, 2013)

vered said:


> Hagoromo is his first name though.
> he had no clan of his own.
> his family name is
> Ootsutsuki


Yeah, though it's a mighty coincidence that both mother and son had first names that would later become clan names.


----------



## tears (Sep 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I've been saying for months that Madara is the only one who knows the whole story.



yepp.
so next chapter is all about flashback? 

hmm this origin story reminds me something.. 

Nurarihyon no Mago


----------



## vered (Sep 10, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Read the manga!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think you need to read the manga.
Hogoromo is his first name.
just like hashirama is the Hokage real name.
RS had no clan as he is a direct son of Kaguya ootsutuki.
Ootsutuki is his family name.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 10, 2013)

vered said:


> i think you need to read the manga.
> Hogoromo is his first name.
> just like hashirama is the Hokage real name.
> RS had no clan as he is a direct son of Kaguya ootsutuki.
> Ootsutuki is his family name.



my god 

UZUMAKI NARUTO ! first name Uzumaki !  you must be like 12 years old


----------



## Mateush (Sep 10, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Read the manga!!



Oh, I forgot that panel!!! Maybe now more ppl will admit Kishi is fucking unpredictable.


----------



## Azula (Sep 10, 2013)

vered said:


> Hagoromo is his first name though.
> he had no clan of his own.
> his family name is
> Ootsutsuki



yeah shouldn't ootsutsuki should be the family name since her mother was kaguya ootsutsuki and rikudo was hagoromo ootsutsuki


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 10, 2013)

Yay for long ass names. 

Let's just stick to calling him "Tsu" and call it a day.


----------



## Virgofenix (Sep 10, 2013)

Very informative OP.


----------



## auem (Sep 10, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> my god
> 
> UZUMAKI NARUTO ! first name Uzumaki !  you must be like 12 years old



you didn't get it...both rikodu and her mother had Ootsutsuki in their name..so that's the title...


----------



## Hayn (Sep 10, 2013)

Now we wait patiently for Cutjuubis response.


----------



## vered (Sep 10, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> my god
> 
> UZUMAKI NARUTO ! first name Uzumaki !  you must be like 12 years old



wow what are you talking about?
Hogoromo(RS name written in this chapter) is not a clans name(not when talking about RS ,and the info revealed to us in this chapter).
Hogoromo is RS first name and OOtsutsuki is his Surname. Ootsutsuki is his mother surname as well.her first name is Kaguya.
we have no idea if the" Hogoromo clan" later evolved is  connected to RS in any way.
whats wrong with you?


----------



## NO (Sep 10, 2013)

ForeverLove said:


> yeah shouldn't ootsutsuki should be the family name since her mother was kaguya ootsutsuki and rikudo was hagoromo ootsutsuki


*Alright, everybody, settle down. I'll explain this fiasco.
*

What happened was:

Hagoromo (Sage's name) became so legendary that he and his wife decided to use his first name as a last name when they married. They had two kids, the Uchiha and Senju. Hagoromo's wife then went on to marry someone else because Sage Hagoromo was busy teaching everyone in the god damn world how to use chakra and ninjutsu. Sage's ex-wife was such a bitch that she decided to keep sporting Sage's first name as her last name and thus a new clan was started:

Hagoromo -  the clan of bastards


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 10, 2013)

Ootsutsuki is the surname. I don't understand why that's so hard to understand. 

I wonder if the Hagoromo and Kaguya clans were named after the sage and his mother.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 10, 2013)

auem said:


> you didn't get it...both rikodu and her mother had Ootsutsuki in their name..so that's the title...





ForeverLove said:


> yeah shouldn't ootsutsuki should be the family name since her mother was kaguya ootsutsuki and rikudo was hagoromo ootsutsuki





vered said:


> wow what are you talking about?
> *Hogoromo(RS name written in this chapter) is not a clans name*(not when talking about RS ,and the info revealed to us in this chapter).
> Hogoromo is RS first name and OOtsutsuki is his Surname. Ootsutsuki is his mother surname as well.her first name is Kaguya.
> we have no idea if the" Hogoromo clan" later evolved is  connected to RS in any way.
> whats wrong with you?






*Spoiler*: __ 








Can you read there Hogoromo clan ! Then you have Hogoromo Ootsutsuki 

He took the surname of his father , naruto only took kushina surname cuz the third wanted to protect him !!

Is it that hard people ??

Naruto name should have been Namikaze Naruto , you know


----------



## Kurama (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm not even seeing that supposed clan symbol anywhere in this chapter. Or am I overlooking it?


----------



## Glutamminajr (Sep 10, 2013)

It's true that the name of Rikudou Sennin was Hagoromo but his surname was Ootsutsuki,so his clan/family name is Ootsutsuki,not Hagoromo.
Having said that we don't know if the Hagoromo clan and the Kaguya clan took their names from Kaguya Ootsutsuki and Hagoromo Ootsusuki.It could be though.


----------



## Tazmo? (Sep 10, 2013)

ths niga made a thred about some hsshit we jus saw in the chaptr lmao. if i woudla made this shit it would been deletd asap no rocyky


----------



## calimike (Sep 10, 2013)

Ootsutsuki is last name not first name. Guys are confused over first or last name. Let's clean confused and correct them. 

We find some clues about Ootsutsuki clan and family. I hope Madara will reveal later. What the heck is Hashirama had no idea? I wish he should study ancient history.


----------



## GoldenMic (Sep 10, 2013)

Two Options for Uzumaki now:
-Father of the Sage
or
-Bride of the Sage

I think is something like this.
When Kagura is an Ally of Uchia then Uzumaki(Ally of Senju) should be as close as Kagura to the Family Tree.


----------



## vered (Sep 10, 2013)

calimike said:


> Ootsutsuki is last name not first name. Guys are confused over first or last name. Let's clean confused and correct them.
> 
> We find some clues about Ootsutsuki clan and family. I hope Madara will reveal later. What the heck is Hashirama had no idea? I wish he should study ancient history.



thank you. Ootsutsuki is his last name.its that simple.


----------



## calimike (Sep 10, 2013)

Anyone notice Ootsutsuki rhymes with Akatsuki?


----------



## tears (Sep 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Wiki*
> 
> 
> The Hagoromo clan (羽衣一族, Hagoromo Ichizoku) is one of the earlier clans which existed during the war-torn era preceding the creation of the hidden villages. While not a great deal is known about them, they were one of the warring factions alongside the Uchiha clan to
> oppose the Senju clan in battle !



true story?


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 10, 2013)

it looks a bit like the juubi ,i must say


----------



## Tony Starrk (Sep 10, 2013)

vered said:


> thank you. Ootsutsuki is his last name.its that simple.



Yes, Ootsutsuki is the family name just based on the fact that both Rikudou and his mother had it.  This thread is fail, lol.


----------



## calimike (Sep 10, 2013)

Body and face down on water is imagination of RS. Dead guy's hair is similar to RS's hair?


----------



## tears (Sep 10, 2013)

cmiiw, to put it simple the name of RS was Hagoromo.


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 10, 2013)

Take that all you bitches who thought RS was from Uzumaki. 

I always scoffed at that idea.


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 10, 2013)

Im honestly dissapointed that Rikudo wasn't an Uzamaki. It would have made sense. Especially since he sealed away the Juubi and had soo many items and treasures that involved sealing techniques. Much like the Uzamaki clan. But as far as the Kaguya clan and Hogoromo clan is concerned. Well think about it. These clan names have to come from somewhere and most likely started off with a single person. Im not sure about Clan history but I wouldn't put it pass the point that clans often Named that clan after the founding shinobi.

Rikudo son's most likely were Named Uchiha and Senju. Just saying.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Sep 10, 2013)

I very happy with the info this chapter. i never liked the Rikudo = Uzamaki theory


----------



## alekos23 (Sep 10, 2013)

so,does Ototsuki mean something? Tsuki means moon,that i know.


----------



## Klue (Sep 10, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> my god
> 
> UZUMAKI NARUTO ! first name Uzumaki !  you must be like 12 years old



Do you think the translators left the order the same? Don't they usually switch it around for us?

Pretty sure they do.



Ultimate Bijuu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rikudou and his mother share a common name (Ootsutsuki) that is proof that the translators switched the order: from, Surname Firstname; to, Firstname Surname.

Please stop.

Rikudou's Mother: Kaguya Ootsutsuki
Rikudou: Hagoromo Ootsutsuki



Sweet Lord. :sanji


----------

